# cages for dogs



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Everyone
will be picking up 550 tribune soon...still got a niggling worry over where `er indoors best friend is going to sleep( a dog just in case you`re wondering)....will be alright when travelling..but night-time wont fit in the van so would have to sleep outside in a cage..cant see it myself...dog is of greyhound size..anyone any thoughts on that...its the only thing bothering me , other than that looking forward to new (to us) van
Thanks 
Ian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiya you have some replies on your other thread.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-488223-.html#488223

HTH


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Shoulda bought my van with a custom-made removable crate for 2 dogs (divider can be removed for one larger dog). See the link http://www.ryanandmel.com/vanad.htm

We stack a puppy pen (to corral the dogs under our awning), another metal crate (for putting outside) and a grooming trolley on top of the rear crate. It all fits perfectly.

Cab aircon, 125PS engine and leather seats.

Going in PX on Thursday.

Andy


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Our dogs ( old english plus a rescue about same size) sleep happily in front of and around the front seats in our van. Are you sure they can't fit in with you overnight? They keep you warm but do smell a bit!!


----------



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Briarose
sorry for the double thread, i suppose i was hoping for a " yes we use a dog cage and he sleeps outside all the time" type of reply..but then you dont always get what you want
Ian


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Would have thought the dog would sleep quite happily in the footwell.
Our van has a garage & Pushka sleeps in there.
Most greyhound type dogs are very susceptible to the cold - so an indoor solution might be best.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Ian,

To answer your query more directly, as you can see from our earlier response we do carry a 3ftx2ft metal folding dog crate with us, or did before we stupidly left it on a dog show bench at Paignton in the summer. We've replaced it with a canvas type one with a robust interior plastic frame.

When we arrive on site that crate gets erected beside the open side door and one of its doors is left open for the dogs to use. 

We then either erect the Motordome or use a folding puppy pen to delineate an area outside the van, often under the wind-out awning. The dogs then have a choice of laying outside or in the crate or indeed in the van itself or the dog crates at the back of the van and they wander between these choices as the mood takes them.

We've often remarked that we're sure at least one of the dogs would happily sleep in the outside crate at night, but maybe not in the cold weather.

At night we usually set the van up with two single beds with a gangway between. During the night we leave the door from the rear crate open and the dogs often don't stir from their 'caves' all night. Sometimes one or other will come out into the gangway and sleep stretched out between us, usually on their backs with legs in the air.

HTH

Andy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

jack99 said:


> Hi Briarose
> sorry for the double thread, i suppose i was hoping for a " yes we use a dog cage and he sleeps outside all the time" type of reply..but then you dont always get what you want
> Ian


 True LOL

I wouldn't dream of leaving mine out as you hear of so much happening these days, I would be terrified someone would take one or both of them and so on, a couple who come in my shop had their dog taken from a caravan verandah last year in broad daylight whilst they ate their tea.

My two pooches happily spread out on the covered bench seats inside the MH and if I would let them (which I don't) both would love to be on the bed too LOL..............must admit I like having them on guard for security too.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Our two dobes sleep in the van with us and ours is quite compact in size- each of them weighs in around 30kg.  

I would never leave them outside for lots of reasons including Insects (season of mosquitoes and harvest mites/ants etc), Cold (they have just the one coat and feel the cool nights) and Theft (much loved family members) to name just a few. We do use a crate at home but the dogs see the van as a much larger version of it now and happily sit and view their kingdom from the comfort of it  

We have the overcab bed and they have the rock and roll seats or the floor. This has worked ok on the few nights we have been out and about in it. Am about to do our first multi-night trip so will let you know how that goes!


----------



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

HiEveryone

Thanks very much for all your advice...been very helpfull...leaving him outside in a crate is out of the question i think..will have to re-think our position...too many risks..i.e.....theft ,cold, insects
Thanks again to everyone
Ian


----------



## mickric (Jun 30, 2008)

*Cages for dogs*

Hi Jacko,

We have four Beardie collies that travel every where with us, and as I seeit you have two options, one is to out your cage within an awning or small tent, or to have the dog with you on board. In winter we have no trouble with the dogs sleeping on board. In summer we have a safari room that attaches to the motor home awning. If it dry and warm they sleep there if not they come on board.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Is the space in the passenger foot well large enough?

If you leave his/her blanket from home in front of the passenger seat that's where the dog will go as they will automatically smell and find their bed there.


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi

Fishermans popup tent with floor. Locked dog crate with 1" thick waterproof foam bed and two squares of vetbed for the floor and fully insulated cover for crate. The dog will be snug as a bug in a rug with no insects and quite warm and secure. 

My insulated cover has a heavy grey outer cover with a silver insulated interior.

The waterproof sewn in ground sheet in the tent, along with the well covered floor of the crate will keep out any ground damp or cold. The insulated crate cover and the walls of the tent will magnify the dogs own body heat and keep it really warm. Warmer than the footwells in the van.

Hope this helps.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Just thought I would update.

Done our first trip in the van staying more than one night. Left Wiltshire on Fri and headed South, staying overnight in campsites as we went, ending up near Liskeard where we stayed two nights.

Dogs were fine in the van. We slept overcab and they had the rock and roll seats. Only problem we had was the colder nights meant two very cold and shaking dogs whining early hours, and I was chilly too. SO, we deployed the fan heater on hookup and all was better after that- in fact it became a bit of a heat wave on the top bunk area. 

Campsites are very varied about what they call dog friendly. Ours need some free running to be properly tired out and do their business...so first campsite was not great. Second had a field set aside and was great! 

Will be heading back now I have discovered a site that tells me which beaches are dog friendly all year and base our future trips round that!


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi LittleNell,
Please post or PM the site with the beach details - it would be a great help


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Will do when home proper.

Currently am temp parked up with the parentals to make use of the internet and check my fleabay bids. Happy to say I did win and got a real bargaino too- reversing camera set up to replace ours that does not work!!

Second site is Chycarne holiday park, Kuggar.


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Haven't been since 2005 but went to Perranporth for 8 years previous to this and dogs were permitted. brilliant beach 3 miles long when tide is out. Not very accessible when tide is in.

Perran sands above beach. acres and acres of flat short grass on sand base. Always accessible. Laybys on road to park or walk from beach.

car park on clifftop (grass) very dog friendly.

Dogs also permitted on most of Crantock beach, also Trebarwith Strand and Tregardock. and many more.

Cornwall is by far one of the most dog friendly places in England.


----------



## 101723 (Nov 8, 2006)

We use a "Dog Bag" ! before you get the wrong idea, dog bag is a soft collapsable dog cage / bed (www.doghaus.co.uk) they come in different sizes for different dogs, ours fits under the the bed in our Adria twin, you can get all kinds of accessories to go with them eg. tents, rain covers/sun shades etc. and it pack up into a rucksack when your not using it!

Terrier


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Site pitch view and our wagon









View from our door!









View down onto the field for dogs


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Fantastic Where is it????????????? please Thanks


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

It is in Kuggar, near Kennock sands. Called Chycarne.

It does however have a rather limiting entrance and the pitches are all grass and not always level...we deployed our levelling chocks

You enter through the static site. So big rigs might have some fun but saying that caravans obviously make it so must be do-able.


----------

